# Selektierte Excel-Sheets per Email verschicken



## El Schorero (13. Mai 2004)

Ich möchte einen VBA Skript erstellen, der es mir ermöglicht, mehrere mit Ctrl. selektierte Excel-Sheets per Knopfdruck in eine neue Datei zu kopieren und dann per Email zu versenden.

Ich weiss nicht wie ich die selektierten Sheets im VBA ansprechen muss und wäre froh wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Cthulhu (13. Mai 2004)

Was willst du genau mit den selektierten Sheets machen?
Falls du nur das Objekt  brauchst kannst du mit:

```
set workbook = excel.application.workbook.open(<Pfad>)
```
Es hängt aber davon ab was du genau machen willst.


----------



## El Schorero (13. Mai 2004)

Habe die Lösung gefunden.

ActiveWindow.SelectedSheets.Copy

Dann maile ich die neue Datei.

Vielen Dank!


----------

